# DW Farms Harness?



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Has anyone heard from DW Farms in a while? I sent them him a message about a harness months ago, but I never heard anything back. So I am just wondering if anyone has bought a harness for them and is so how much was it and how do you like? I have one from Hogger Goat Supply, but I really like the looks of DW Farms.

Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Adam is a friend of mine on Facebook I can contact him to see if he is still making them or not. I know he is in college so he might not be.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Ever hear anything back?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't ask because you didn't say you did want me to contact me - will try to remember to do so


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya sorry I never did. But if you could that would be great!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've seen one for sale on craigslist here is Seattle... it's been listed a few times now, so maybe they would be negotiable?? and I dont imagine it would be too much to ship??
Check it out if you want to...


----------

